# SIDH GHOST BANI Of GURU NANAK JI SAHIB



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

Sidh Ghost is a Bani of Guru nanak Ji sahib that is a Dialogue Guur Ji had with the Top Master Yogis and Siddhs of His Day. In this bani The Siddhs and Yogi masters question Guru Ji on his New Philosophy and Religious ideas and Guru Ji gives His answers on Gurmatt.

I am posting it in full and we will discuss points as we go along. Please *click here to go to Sidh Ghost* section.

____________________________________________________________
*Admin Note*: SPN has now a fully dedicated section on Sidh Ghost. All relevant posts have been moved to this section.


----------



## Admin

Please *click here to go to Sidh Ghost* section.


----------

